# Interesting idea for use of 3d backgrounds



## Tex Chappy (Dec 25, 2013)

I do not remember the book but I remember seeing a picture of a large piece of slate above the bottom of a tank with pvc below it as a substrate for Cichlids from rocky habitats. Now I don't remember off hand which species these are but when I remembered this picture I put it together with my recent discovering of 3D backgrounds.

Would it work to use a 3D background (especially the thin flexible kind) as the substrate for rock dwelling Cichlids? BTW, what kind of Cichlids would these be lol?


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

Mbuna, perhaps others...

Seems to me it could be used as the substrate, but I don't know how natural that would look. Of course, the fish wouldn't be able to DO anything with it (dig and the like) but it wouldn't hurt them. It would have the same advantages of a bare bottom - easy to keep clean.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I've seen a tank on mfk that had a flat background used as substrate. You have to get it in place and make sure nothing can get under it. That mebbe the toughest part.


----------

